# Navarre Bridge Report 8/19/13



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

Wen't out today to catch some mangroves and flounder, caught some mangroves but only 2 keepers. Also caught a keeper flounder along with the mangroves. Knocker rigs with 20lb mono leader gets the job done for the flounder. You can also find some big trout there along with black drum right know, caught a 5lb trout about a week ago. Lots of good fish out there right know great time to go if the weather cooperates. If your up for it there are also some nice sheepies to be caught. Tight lines everybody!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Hmmm.... You fishing from a boat?


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

No I fish from the seawall under the bridge.


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Nice...being land locked doesnt mean you cant catch a wide variety, its all about what you know and failing over and over until you figure things out. Looks like you got it under control. LIkES


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Good job!!! Live Shrimp?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I love going there I caught 2 amberjacks 3 sharks and crazy amount of spanish macks on sun and seen one guy pull in a sweet jack carvel so a variety of fish to be caught out there indeed


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

noodlez94 said:


> I love going there I caught 2 amberjacks 3 sharks and crazy amount of spanish macks on sun and seen one guy pull in a sweet jack carvel so a variety of fish to be caught out there indeed


You got pics of the AJs?! Ive never heard of them being in the sound.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry I don't i grilled them the next day lol if I catch any this weekend I will post pic but there are a lot of different fish out on that pier I have even seen tarpons it there


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Are you talking about the bridge over hte sound like the OP is or the pier in the Gulf?

Either way, a legal AJ (you can only keep one) is extremely surprising. Ive never heard a legal AJ from the pier either!


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

I go too both if one not hitting I go to other then back usually stay all day out there but yea it was me and my buddy out there and I gave him the other one we were supposed as well when I caught them maybe they were lost lol but I will defiantly post a pic if I catch it this sat or sun


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Thats cool! How big where they?!


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Amberjack??? How big. I have never heard of any size amberjack being caught from there and I fished those bridges forever.


----------



## 82whaler (Sep 28, 2007)

I think he means to say Jack Crevalle.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

82whaler said:


> I think he means to say Jack Crevalle.


 I think you are correct.


----------



## jmunoz (Jan 11, 2012)

82whaler said:


> I think he means to say Jack Crevalle.


Hey said they caught a jack crealle to?


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

18"


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

AJs have to be 30" FL to keep man.


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

And just so people know it was the lesser not greater one


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Yes the amberjack greater do there are a few different kind of amberjacks


----------



## noodlez94 (Mar 27, 2013)

Also known as banded rudderfish from what I read sorry should had said that at the beginning


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lesser Amberjack is NOT a banded rudderfish. They are two different fish. They were probably banded rudderfish, which Ive seen and caught many times off of Navarre Pier (not the bridge). But a banded rudderfish is not an amberjack, greater nor lesser.

I have, however, seen AJs (greater) from the pier. Two summers ago a pair swam around the end for a couple of days straight. They were close to legal size too but would not eat anything.


----------



## mostpowerfulfan (Aug 20, 2013)

devndeb,
I was using live shrimp and cut bait for the mangroves, drum, and flounder. As for the seatrout I caught I was using a simple rig with a live pinfish, for the sheepies fiddlers do the job but if you want to catch them you should go on the actual bridge instead of the seawall. Tight lines!


----------



## ARslinger (Nov 7, 2010)

everyone knows a AJ was not caught in the sound lol its obvious it was a big ass jack crevelle


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey guys,.....those may have been False Albacore....aka ' little tunny '

look like albacore,but are not,....often mis id.......numerous around here,....can even be caught/seen in the surf with spoons.

Some people,even fly fisherman target them for their line stripping fight.

Should be bled immediately.........haven`t eaten but anyone tried them ? ?


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah...Up in NJ...I was based up there and used to throw Deadly Dick spoons...GREAT drag screamers and good table fare...bleed IMMEDIATELY and Ice...Mostpowerful...thanks for the info...


----------

